# SE CT pics from storm 12-20-09



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

just a couple quick shots from my blackberry. going to try to get more pics this year but this storm was pretty overwhelming and i forgot but heres what i got. will try to update tomorrow.








B ball hoop at top of drive during storm








Same Bball hoop at the end of the storm








Car buried @ 6:05 in the am. 8 hours after snow started and 3 hours before it started to slow down. (lightened for definition) very typical of how all roads and roadside vehicles were


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

it was overwhelming ???....you guys just arent used to all that snow at once is the problem....


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah. DOT website has us @ 23.75 inches over a 11 hour time frame, WHO THE HELL IS USED TO THAT??!??!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

chrisby316;919464 said:


> Yeah. DOT website has us @ 23.75 inches over a 11 hour time frame, WHO THE HELL IS USED TO THAT??!??!


I'll split it with you if you like


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

That's how I normally feel about the guys NW off here. About time we got ours.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

I am in westerly ri and we got 20 inches. What part of ct. are you in.


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

Im in norwich, about a ten minute walk from mohegan sun.


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

*More pics*








Stacking the pile








Finished pile


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok I am a 30 min ride from you.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

chrisby316;919464 said:


> Yeah. DOT website has us @ 23.75 inches over a 11 hour time frame, WHO THE HELL IS USED TO THAT??!??!


He has been plowing snow since you where a sparkle in your fathers eye! Back when 12-18" was a 2 time a year occurance!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

hlntoiz;919926 said:


> Back when 12-18" was a 2 time a year occurance!


Just 2 times a year?


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

i wish we got 12-18 inches more often. it just al came down at once. if it was spread over another 6 hours or so it would have been a lot more manageable. im just glad it was snow because plowing rain sucks


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Quality SR;919961 said:


> Just 2 times a year?


It was before my plowing time. When I was little I remember standing by the road waiting for the plow truck to go by and lay on the Horn!!:waving:


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice pics chrisby316...what was the official snowfall # in your area


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

23.75 inches from dot. Nws sayd 20.5


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics now get ready for the rain :crying:


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yep back to normal


----------

